# Buserelin nasal spray



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

I have been prescribed 3 bottles of buserelin but the shelf life once opened is 1 week so I won't have enough to last the 4 weeks of down reg and stimming. Is it ok to use it longer than a week or does the medication degrade after the week? I'm waiting for a call back from my clinic


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Which product, strength and dose was on your prescription.

The Suprecur brand (150mcg per spray) is licensed for IVF and has a shelf life once opened of 5 weeks.

The Suprefact brand (100mcg per spray) is licensed for other conditions and this one says one week after opening.


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

I am on the 100mcg. Someone on another thread had called her clinic and they said to ignore the week shelf life and continue it until its finished? My clinic didnt call back yesterday. Ideally I should be opening my 2nd bottle today


----------

